

NC Startups Against Amendment 1 - snkahn
http://www.startupsagainst1.com/

======
mindcrime
Our entry hasn't been added to the site yet, but here is the Fogbeam Labs
position:

 _Fogbeam Labs believes that it is inappropriate for the State of North
Carolina to institutionalize discrimination and bigotry against citizens of
North Carolina, on grounds of sexual orientation. We also believe that it is
not an appropriate role for the State to sanction, restrict, endorse, or
otherwise regulate marriage, which is a private, personal commitment made
between consenting adults. For these reasons, Fogbeam Labs opposes Amendment
One and encourages all citizens of NC to vote "NO" on the Amendment._

~~~
snkahn
fogbeam is up there now :)

~~~
mindcrime
Mondo rad!

------
jhspaybar
I am a big supporter of more freedom, and am always in favor of laws which
expand the freedoms of individuals, especially those who have historically
been persecuted. This campaign does feel a bit contrived though, as a
libertarian type who loves guns, hunting and many other things that shock the
conscience of many in Silicon Valley this type of self selection out of a
group happens everywhere.

I just wish those who support these types of campaigns could also see how they
push away just as many people themselves in areas like Silicon Valley through
their group think ideas of what's civilized and acceptable.

